

PLOS ONE Update on Peer Review Process - WhitneyLand
http://blogs.plos.org/everyone/2015/05/01/plos-one-update-peer-review-investigation/

======
dekhn
That editor and reviewer should be fired, hard. Most inappropriate thing I've
ever read in a review.

